# Tom Hesketh,HMS Lark WWII, Afon Goch



## sparky jack (May 28, 2013)

Trying to find info on my dad whom I never met. His name was Tom Hesketh born Wigan 1926, but lived in Ormskirk and Barrow, and later Anglesey. He ran away from St Bees school aged 15yrs, lied about his age and join RN in 1941. Of his career all I know is he was on HMS lark when it was torpedoed. Finished his career working on the tug Afon Goch. As a side issue, he raced motorbikes (TT) and in the 60's I'm told he swam to, and boarded a nuclear sub at Barrow to highlight lack of security. (A drunken bet!!!!!) Please is there anyone out there who knew this mad reprobate, and can tell me more than the bare bones I have.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparky Jack,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your research.

Hawkey01


----------



## sparky jack (May 28, 2013)

thank you so much, must be some-one out there with a tale or two about him! see you`re also an ex-sparks, though no jobs when I qualified in 1981!!!


----------

